# My husband is a buttinsky



## cupcakedilemma (Jun 17, 2012)

My husband butts in everytime I aske out 10 year old if he's OK or if he feels OK or what's wrong. I have tried every approach I can think of to get him to stop, but nothing works. Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So you don't want him to be interested in his son? :scratchhead:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

cupcakedilemma said:


> My husband butts in everytime I aske out 10 year old if he's OK or if he feels OK or what's wrong. I have tried every approach I can think of to get him to stop, but nothing works. Any ideas from anyone?


Can you explain more? It sounds like he's constantly trying to find out if your son is okay. Has something happened to your son, is he sick? I've done that with my H, but nothing is wrong with my kids.. just life and being terrified of one of them getting hurt.. and it steams from from their birth and a few other things.. I'm working on that... And I'm getting better, I hope


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

cupcakedilemma said:


> My husband butts in everytime I aske out 10 year old if he's OK or if he feels OK or what's wrong. I have tried every approach I can think of to get him to stop, but nothing works. Any ideas from anyone?


Are you saying when you ask these questions of your son your husband either answers for your son or says something that suggests the answer your son should give?


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is your husband a "fixer"? That's one of the things I'm working on for myself.


----------

